# Has anyone tried the Yelena Pawela tapes?



## ahlspiess (Jun 23, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Yelena Pawela tapes from TRS?  I am debating whether I should go with the Pawela tapes or the tapes from Alexander Popov.  Is there a company that sells the Alexander Popov tapes?)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 23, 2003)

Got her tapes, super-basic stuff, things you might learn at a community center one-session women's self defense class.
Have not seen AP's stuff, cannot comment.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Arthur (Jun 23, 2003)

I'd get neither. If you are interested in Russian Martial Art your money is much better spent elswhere. The tapes sold by Vladimir Vasiliev and Scott Sonnon are far better.

You can get Vladmir's tapes at 

www.russianmartialart.com  and Scott's tapes at www.rmax.tv 

Also George Pogacich has some good tapes at www.russianwarriormartialart.com 

Arthur


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 24, 2003)

Never heard of her - Does she teach ROSS, Systema, combat Sambo, what?


----------



## Samurai (Jun 24, 2003)

She has some tapes out on TRS ( http://www.TRSDirect.com ).  She was a police officer in Moscow.  I saw a demostration that she gave at the Arnold Classic in Ohio 2003.  She had a dog that did tricks (like 'bite the bad guy' and 'eat the aggressor') and then she did some real basic Hand-to-Hand.

thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 24, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, what a fantastic website! Dearie me... *wiping a tear from his eye*

I liked the Indian fighting system spiel:
"The most feared... most respected... and most hyper-skilled fighter who ever walked this earth... was the American Indian. In fact, the lowliest Comanche warrior could wipe out an entire troop of "civilized" soldiers all on his lonesome."

And this from a 12th dan blackbelt (and a 4th dan in 'Yondan', too, apparently) - it must be effective. It's amazing those "civilised" Europeans ever got a foothold.

I'm going back to have a look, I haven't had such a good laugh in ages.

Anyway, from what I've seen of the site, I'd definitely say go with Vlad or Scott for videos.


----------



## Rommel (Jun 24, 2003)

A friend gave me her tapes as a present. Warning, don't waste your money on them. Vladimir has the best tapes out there by far especially the new STRIKES video coming out soon. I was priviledged to review and make comments about the tapes and they are AWESOME!!! Should be out soon!!!


----------



## Todd (Jun 25, 2003)

These were the worst tapes I have ever seen, and the only tapes that I have ever sent back for a refund. (Note: At least TRS will give you a full refund if not satisfied) In my opinion TRS will lose alot of money on these tapes


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn! Now you guys got me wanting me to spend my money to see these tapes. I am a bit of a connoisseur of bad MA tapes. Is it funny bad like Ron Duncun's "...earth evolving around the sun" and/or the American Kenjitsu Federation tape which is just a scream? Or is it just bad with no entertainment value at all? People of bad taste want to know.

mark


----------



## Brian King (Jun 25, 2003)

Mark
Save your money, get with Rommel and do a trade.
Friends
Brian


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2003)

Just a note: Tape trading of copies is not legal, and as such not allowed on MT.  Tape trading of originals is ok.

:asian:


----------



## Rommel (Jun 26, 2003)

It depends if those copies are not copyrighted. All the tapes I trade are either originals or classes I videotaped with my own camera, hence, I own the rights. Thanks anyway for the reminder.


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 26, 2003)

If you're taping the classes being goven by someone else, then they have a proprietary right to that material. If you're taping your own practice with your own commentary for private use, no-one will complain. But still, if you're just taping yourself repeating more-or-less exactly stuff from a seminar to sell on, the teacher could be aggrieved. It's still intellectual property.

Look at it this way; if you smuggle a camera into a cinema and video the film, that's piracy. If you re-enact the scene with your friends and then sell it on, it's copyright infringement. If you do it just to give a few friends a laugh, that's your business.


----------



## jellyman (Jun 27, 2003)

It never hurts to clear it with Vlad, but my last understanding is that he doesn't mind people taping regular classes, just not seminars. Just so long as you don't sell the stuff.


----------

